# [H0] New Switching Layout



## LongvalIon (5 mo ago)

Hello Happy Members !
Because I failed miserably with my [H0] Switching Layout Project, I decided to build another layout. It's very small (1'x5') and very simple but I'm very happy with the result so far. I used Trix C track. Many thanks to OilValleyRy for his support. Very appreciated !


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

In case I’m not alone; could you clarify where the “miserable failure” is? I’m not seeing it, or any substantial difference. 
The run around isn’t necessary without a spur in the opposite direction.


----------



## LongvalIon (5 mo ago)




----------



## LongvalIon (5 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> The run around isn’t necessary without a spur in the opposite direction.


The train must arrive with the loco first and leave the spur in the same way.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I can see why you want a runaround but I think you’d do better to remove it and have a kickback siding just after the second turnout. I did something similar with my small layout which you can find on here.
Good luck and more power to you, small is not necessarily bad


----------



## LongvaΙΙon (5 mo ago)

I have a new idea that I borrowed from this great video:


----------



## LongvaΙΙon (5 mo ago)

Video deleted because it wasn't very interesting. Sorry...


----------



## LongvaΙΙon (5 mo ago)

Photos are much better than my poor video:


----------



## LongvaΙΙon (5 mo ago)

Deleted. Silly post.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

That looks promising. 
1 minor alteration I’d make is the track with the State of Maine car. Make that track parallel the adjacent track instead of having the “diverging angle” in it. Reason being: room for a structure at the rear of it. With the four corners having track you’re pretty limited on structures. 
Would make a great run-down urban wrong side of the tracks kind of thing.


----------



## LongvaΙΙon (5 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> That looks promising.


Thanks !


OilValleyRy said:


> 1 minor alteration I’d make is the track with the State of Maine car. Make that track parallel the adjacent track instead of having the “diverging angle” in it..


Done !


----------



## LongvaΙΙon (5 mo ago)

OilValleyRy said:


> 1 minor alteration I’d make is the track with the State of Maine car. Make that track parallel the adjacent track instead of having the “diverging angle” in it


 Breaking news ! Due to this minor alteration, I found that I can run 50' boxcars on the layout.


----------



## LongvaΙΙon (5 mo ago)

New day, new idea ! I plan to added one more track (plan bellow). As always, all your criticisms, comments and advices will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Just an idea: If that front left track was made straight it could “enter” a structure. That structure would need a little room between tracks. Small footprint is fine too; by adding a flat 2-3 story wall at the end side of the “loading structure” would imply it’s just the tip of that iceberg. Also, a fun semi-related aspect, with a single 2-3 story wall attached to the loading portion, you could attached styrene U channel the approximate size of business cards. Then either use business cards, or as a cutting template for your own changeable sign. So you can make it a Paper Mill, or turn it into Coca-Cola bottling plant, or Walther’s distribution center, just by plucking the sign out of the U channel framing. Nice trick for billboard signs too.

This could be done with that track on an angle, but much bigger headache to achieve it.


----------



## LongvaΙΙon (5 mo ago)

Thanks for your very interesting and very helpful reply *OilValleyRy*.


----------



## LongvaΙΙon (5 mo ago)

I read and re-read *the PDF about the "Switching Brett" layout* and I decided to stick with the original plan (more or less).


----------



## LongvaΙΙon (5 mo ago)

I got my fifth turnout this afternoon. This is the result for now and I'm very pleased.


----------



## LongvaΙΙon (5 mo ago)

Thanks for all your "Like". Much appreciated.


----------

